# codes 99291 and 99292 when billed with 99232



## ctpope31 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good Morning...

I am in question as to how to bill a 99291/99292 with a 99232.  Wanting to know the guidelines on how/if we can bill these particular codes on the same DOS? Can someone help me with this question?

Tempress


----------



## Pat Liebl (Sep 2, 2014)

99291 and 99292 are critical care E&M codes.  When Patient is in critical care and the visit is under 30min you bill a regular Hospital visit. 99232 ETC.  If the visit exceeded 30min - 74 min you bill 99291 if it goes over 74min you can also bill the add on code 99292 and so on.  This visit are all time based  You will find it in the cpt should be self explanatory  You can not bill 99232 with 99291 and 99291


----------



## ctpope31 (Sep 2, 2014)

*99291/99292 verses 99232*

Can you bill a 99291 on admission alone or do you need to bill a 99223 1st?


----------



## TiffianyEdwards (Sep 2, 2014)

*critical care and subsequent care*

I code for several specialties..I found this helpful to answer that question.  

"When critical care services are provided on a date where an inpatient hospital, hospital 
emergency department, or office/outpatient evaluation and management service was 
furnished earlier on the same date at which time the patient did not require critical care, 
both the critical care and the previous evaluation and management service may be paid. 
Physicians are advised to submit documentation to support a claim when critical care is 
additionally reported on the same calendar date as when other evaluation and 
management services are provided to a patient by the same physician or physicians of the 
same specialty in a group practice. "


https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/R1530CP.pdf


----------



## kalpana (Mar 17, 2016)

*Critical care and subsequent visit*

Yes you can bill all three, you need to append modifier 25
99291-25
99292-25
99232-25

A significant, separately identifiable E/M service is defined or substantiated by documentation that satisfies the relevant criteria for the respective E/M service to be reported (see Evaluation and Management Services Guidelines for instructions on determining level of E/M service). The E/M service may be prompted by the symptom or condition for which the procedure and/or service was provided. As such, different diagnoses are not required for reporting of the E/M services on the same date.


----------

